# What was your first show and how long did you prepare?



## RespectfulRein (Oct 26, 2013)

I've been riding for a year and a half, on a leased horse who has been shown and won awards in my chosen discipline. I feel no where near being ready to show, although my instructor said there are very basic shows I'd do well at (what's that ???)

What was your first experience?


----------



## sunnyone (Sep 4, 2014)

Mine was a hunter schooling show; only jumped a few months but all my friends were in it and it was at our barn. We were supposed to jump the course twice around - lost my stirrups after the first round and continued the second round without stirrups. Schooling shows are fun and more relaxed - I'd say go for the fun of it - no pressure.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I was drug into showing kicking and screaming, LOL. Never wanted to show, but my trainer thought it would be a good experience for us and a bunch of his students were going so I went. It was an arena show. We did Showmanship, Western Pleasure, Country Pleasure and Trail. I loved trail; hated the rest. Don't remember how well (or badly) we did, but Arena shows were never a good fit for me though.

After doing a couple of those shows, we started showing Ranch Horse Versatility shows - yea, baby, found my nitche! LOVED those shows, but they are few and far between so needed something to fill the void. Have done some cowboy/obstacle races and ended up in reined cowhorse, which my horses and I love! But when I started showing those shows, we definitely were NOT ready. Went and did it anyway and had FUN. 

Anyway, you should go and just HAVE FUN. As Sunnyone says, schooling shows are less pressure and a good way to get your feet wet. And since your lease horse is experienced, he already knows what to do! 

WHEN you go, please let us know how you do ... and pix if possible!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

No preparation. Told the morning of the show I was going to ride in a western (called hands and seat) years ago. Some riders tried to crowd me into the rail so I began clicking. My horse paid no attention to it but their's did and surged forward. We wound up with a fifth while the two crowders got nothing.


----------



## Chicalia (Nov 5, 2013)

My first show was a small local show after I had been riding for about a year and a half. Show clothes weren't even required. I did two classes, English Pleasure and English Equitation, at the adult walk/trot level. I knew I was going to participate in the show, so I did a few things to prepare. The first thing was to go to some other horse shows as a spectator just to watch some of my friends from the barn compete. That way, I would have an idea of the atmosphere to expect and how things are run. Since I was a total n00b to _everything_ horse when I first started riding, even seeing things like how riders enter the arena, how commands are given to the riders, and how they line up at the end of a class was helpful. If you don't have a show you could go to watch before your first show, ask your friends at the barn about how shows work or watch some videos of shows at the level you're planning to ride in on YouTube.

The second thing I did was just to ride a LOT, working on the things my trainer suggested for the classes I was going to enter. Her goal for me for my first show was basically to go out and have fun and "not fall off" (not that it was a worry, but since it was my first show, it was her way of saying that the goal was just to experience it, get through it, and not be focused on winning -- that could come later if I enjoyed myself and wanted to be more competitive). She also wanted me to do the things we had been working on in lessons, and if I could get those things accomplished then it was a personal "win," no matter how I actually placed. Talk with your trainer/coach about what your goals are for a first show; honestly, unless you absolutely thrive on competition, I wouldn't focus hard on winning at your very first show. You'll be nervous enough just because it's new without the added pressure of wanting to place high.

The last thing I did was to get myself organized. I got myself a shoebox-sized plastic bin and filled it with things that I thought I might need at a show (I highly recommend doing this!), and made sure I had all the required paperwork (Coggins, etc.), so that I wouldn't be running around the night before the show getting everything together. There are a lot of good horse show checklists out there (I found some good ones on Pinterest) that gave me an idea of what I might need for myself beyond what I would want to bring for my horse.

I hope that this helps you, and I hope that you decide to show. It's tons of fun! BTW, my horse is a lease horse, too.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

My first show was a schooling show hosted by my lesson barn. It was a great first show- very informal and since it was at my barn there were a lot of logistics I didn't have to worry about. However, the lesson horse I had been riding got an abscess and I had to switch to another horse the week before. I also didn't know what proper show attire was or how to groom a horse for a show, so we weren't a very well turned out pair, but no one called me out on it and it was fun nonetheless.


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

My first show was a schooling show, never entered any other kind. I was really excited for it, couldn't sleep for days beforehand 

The actual show was rather basic, but it was all new to me. Everyone had three classes, dressage, jumping and costume. The horses had to be shared around, each horse had at least 2 people sharing it, some had as much 4 or maybe even 5. I had two others with me, which was great cause we just hung around with the horse and talked between classes. 
The dressage class was simple, we just were given a really easy test to do. Same with jumping, costume we just sat on the horses and dressed up. 
All and all, I loved it. I loved the atmosphere and finally putting everything i had been working at to use. I went to this show after a year of lessons, and I think I placed accordingly. It wasnt really strict, we had to wear a certain polo, but otherwise everything else was up to us. We were told most of the time when we had to catch, or tack up, or go over.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

My first show was my first year in 4-H when I was 14. 
I prepared for a little under a month.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

verona1016 said:


> My first show was a schooling show hosted by my lesson barn. It was a great first show- very informal and since it was at my barn there were a lot of logistics I didn't have to worry about.


 Me too, I rode English. I was lucky enough to win a first, I was riding a brown and white pinto and still have the picture some 40 years later!

I say go for it, there's nothing to lose.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

My first show was a local schooling show hosted by my barn. There was a special class just for non jumping kids that was much more relaxed then the other classes. We basically walked and trotted both ways. I think I wore a tshirt... It was quite fun and gave me the bug to keep showing! If your trainer says you're ready, I'd trust her judgement. There are SO many levels of classes these days. Go for it and get the experience and have fun!


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

With my first show I knew my 19 yo gelding had more show experience than I (which was none). We entered 5 classes, all novice english equitation, hack, road hack, english pleasure, and turnout....won 4 firsts and 1 second. It was a great experience being in the ring with many other horses, and having to pay attention to so much. I remember thinking holy crow, this is so much more cantering than I'm used to! Having been back in the saddle for 4 years, but not having shown before, I didn't enter the walk-trot classes. I had sore seat for a couple days. It was a long day, but a fun experience. And I became proficient at braiding my horse's mane and tail!


----------



## LoveofOTTB (Dec 7, 2014)

I have not shown yet, but will be this spring with our local riding club! nothing fancy, just fun schooling type shows. But when I was in high school and middle school, I was a barn rat with my friends who owned their own horses. I would ride all the lesson school horses to make sure they were fresh and paying attention, but I was never given the opportunity to show. Instead I became the groom to both of my friends horses at the shows they went too! It was fun, but hard long days of work, I loved watching them from the railing and wishing sometimes it was me. Now I am older, I want to show, but I don't want to show. That is why I have decided to just do some fun schooling type shows that are local.


----------



## Iridethatcrazylazypony (Nov 25, 2014)

I recently did my first show. I spent around a month preparing. (It was a Handy Pony show -.- LOL) and I would hack out to let him stretch every Saturday and every other day I would do barrels, poles, the lot!

But now I think my horse is dying...


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

My first show was several years ago, and I was signed up for english classes, western classes and trail..We only got through the english classes because the weather turned from cold to cold, wet and windy. Imagine a tiny girl on a green horse, neither of which had ever shown :shock: I have video of it somewhere, but my horses head was in the air, he was spooking at everything, and looked totally out of place. My legs were swinging back and forth as I posted and Iwas dressed in inappropriate clothes for the event (even though it was a fuzzy show). Did I mention this was also my first time competing in an english saddle? :lol:

I did not prepare for this nearly long enough, but now the videos of it make me laugh quite hard. Talk about seeing a transformation!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

My first show was when I was 4 yrs old. I'd been riding since I was 2 but 4 is the minimum age of rider at most shows over here. On the lead rein. I think I did one season on the lead then I was doing the first ridden classes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peanutbutter (Apr 23, 2014)

My first show was two classes of show jumping on a not exactley show horse material. But we got a second place and a clear round. It was so much fun, but also a little scary. That is the only time I have entered a show jumping class, and I started focusing on dressage after that.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

With my current personal horse, it was a local open show three years ago. Didn't go that well, but so what? We only got better by going more. I say just do it and get the feel of the show atmosphere. Once you get into it it's really fun!


----------



## littlebird (Jan 22, 2014)

My first show was a small local one - mostly western but I was doing English. So not much competition. I'd been riding for about 2-3 years but still ended up feeling very unprepared. My instructor made me do a lot of warm up for what was just a walk trot class. By the time the class was ready to start I was already pooped from all the posting during warm up. I think I would have been more relaxed and capable just getting on that horse cold (the horse was a sweetheart and would have been fine with just a walking warm up for the muscles). You Live You Learn. It was a good experience and I think taught me more about dealing with people than horses. 

I got third ... out of three riders


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

My first show was last summer, and I literally had about 30 minutes to ride a horse ID NEVER SEEN before... then went and showed. There was only 3 people, and the horse I rode was very well broke, ended up getting first.  Then I showed once after on my gelding, then broke my jaw... then I had not riding til about a month before fair. Which really freaked me out... but I still did very well.. and I cant wait for this years showing!


----------

